# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Precios mercado mayorista la libertad !!!

## kscastaneda

Estimados les subire los precios que Portal Agrario Region La Libertad reporta para quien le sea de utilidad.Cedula_Mayorista_230710.xls 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos CastañedaTemas similares: El Gran Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita Precios de tomate y zanahoria bajan en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada Precios de 18 productos bajan hasta en S/ 0.40 en promedio en mercado mayorista de La Parada Precios de alimentos disminuyen en más de 13% en Mercado Mayorista de La Parada Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

----------

